# Kaia Gerber – walking the runway for Chanel Haute Couture Spring_Summer 2020 Fashion Show during Paris Fashion Week 21.01.2020 x50



## brian69 (23 Jan. 2020)

*backstage*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

​


----------

